# Name some relatively easy AND beautiful multifloral paphs



## johnndc (Sep 24, 2006)

Now that I have some CFLs, I'm feeling braver about having the room for a few larger multiflorals. But still, I'm not sure I want to risk spending the big bucks on something mature that dies on me (or spending the little bucks on something that takes ten years to bloom, and also dies on me).

So, name me (please) some really pretty ppah multi-florals that aren't hard to grow. I love sanderianum and roth, so any crosses with those that aren't too hard to grow are welcome. Please, if you can, give a sense of how hard or not the plant is to grow as well. And it wouldn't hurt if you mentioned how large the thing gets - gigantifolium is probably getting a tad large for me 

thanks everyone, JOHN


----------



## kentuckiense (Sep 24, 2006)

As for ease of growth, it can really vary from parent cultivar to parent cultivar, especially with the roths and sands.

I've always heard that members of the Booth clan (Susan Booth, Leroy Booth, etc.) weren't too hard to grow.


----------



## Rick (Sep 24, 2006)

The easiest species are lowii and philipinnense.


----------



## Heather (Sep 24, 2006)

Well, you probably won't like the size, but because of it's fast growing qualities and the number of flowers it is known for, I'd recommend anything with kolopakingii in it. They'll get big, but they grow fast and bloom well. Bel Royal (kolo x roth) is nice, P. Poulsbo is my newest favorite. Temptation (x phil.) is also nice. Oh, and kolopakingii is fragrant. 

Any of the multis will take time, John, so I'd buy anything you choose as large as you can afford.


----------



## gore42 (Sep 24, 2006)

With CFLs as your main light source, some of the multi-floral species will still be difficult (roth, stonei in particular really seem to need VERY bright light to grow, at least for me  ). Most of my stoneis didn't really start to thrive until I put them under a 1000 W metal halide (6 feet under, though). Previously they were under 6 standard 40w fluorescent tubes, and they grew very very slowly.

Anyway, the best species (I can't say much about hybrids) would be those that require a bit less light: Paph lowii, Paph haynaldianum, Paph parishii, Paph dianthum, and their hybrids I expect. If you're interested in hybrids, though, I'm sure that there are hybrids of just about any species that would do well.

- Matt Gore


----------



## Marco (Sep 24, 2006)

John -

What's CFL's?

Aside from not knowing what CFL's. As for me I think that the roth/sand hybrids aren't all that bad. My roth/sand hybrids grow pretty well. Flowering them on the other hand I don't know. I use these agrolights (warm spotlights) that I bought at HD that give my multis 2000-3000fc's.

The only species I have are a phil alba (a seedling), a stonei, and a roth and they all seem to be growing well for me too. 

Matt - 

I don't know much about the different types of lights out there. Was there a change in tempterature, in the light the bulbs emit, when you changed from flourescent to MH?


----------



## gore42 (Sep 24, 2006)

CFLs, unless I'm mistaken, are Compact Fluorescent lights.... usually the ones that are used for floodlights, or there are some (Fluorex or something like that) that are supposed to be color balanced for growing plants. I haven't tried them, but I've read some reviews. They seem like a good solution for lots of plants, but my understanding is that they just aren't as bright as HID lights.

My Metal Halides, Marco, are neautral balanced bulbs... so they are supposed to have more of the red spectrum than standard MH bulbs, but I haven't actually done any sort of spectrum analysis myself. The only major problem with them is that they get really hot. In my grow area, it hasn't been a problem but I imagine that it would be in some. CFLs are cool, and I think HPS are cooler than MH, but they are low on the blue spectrum (and generally produce ugly yellow-orange light, IMHO). Lots of people love them, though.

- Matt


----------



## Greenpaph (Sep 24, 2006)

John,

St. Swithin is one the most vigorous multiflorals there is! It should do fine!


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Sep 24, 2006)

I have posted repeatedly (ad nauseum?) about the advantages of haynaldianum.....not only is it the easiest multifloral to grow and bloom, it is also among the easiest paphs-period- to grow and bloom. And it doesn't even need that much light. Its relatives, lowii and parishii are also good...well, lowii is also easy, and fast maturing, and with compact fluorescents, you will certainly have enough light. parishii is not difficult, but it is slow....but it doesn't need that much light...in fact, it doesn't need very much light at all. Can't speak for dianthum...I've grown it but without success. As for the others, hybrids are easier...crosses with cochlopetalums tend to be somewhat easier...even the primaries with other multiflorals...but be patient. Even if they bloom, they may still skip a few years in between blooms. Take care, Eric


----------



## Heather (Sep 24, 2006)

I must agree, the pardolopetalums are good choices and rewarding. 
I have found parishii and dianthum a little more difficult than haynaldianum and lowii, but they do like lower light, though parishii is quite difficult to find.


----------

